# What is with men?



## MissCherie86 (Jan 6, 2011)

I went on a date ish thing with a guy one of my girls set me up with. He was so sweet and very handsome ( i go for the tattoos and baby was he covered!).

Anyways he took me to coffee at 7pm had a wonderful time and we left .Things just seemed to go off with out a hitch. So it is around about 9 and he tells me oh i have to take you somewhere else your going to love it he says!  So he took me to some weird bondage club with people in scary outfits and whips. Dont get me wrong i like weird things but i dont hang out at bondage clubs. I kept thinking maybe this is a joke or something because all the time at coffee and talking to him on the phone/texting he is always a jokester and a sarcastic kind of guy...

Maybe i was just too caught up in his charm or something so i actually gave it some time.

Big mistake i was very uncomfortable the entire time i stayed (about 30min) and he kept leaving me to talk to other women who were his friends i guess? (Sitting there alone was terrible i was always the one to stand out with my tattoos normally. But i was the girl in the pretty pink dress among these bondage folk looking at me like i was crazy) Then he came back to our table with two girls and he asked if we were going to make this happen tonight or what??! I grabbed my clutch and ran out.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 6, 2011)

whoa what friend hooked you up with this guy? lol


----------



## MissCherie86 (Jan 6, 2011)

She SAYS she didnt know he was such a freak.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 6, 2011)

What is it with your friend is a better question lol.


----------



## llehsal (Jan 6, 2011)

OMG!  That is crazy!!!!  I was running out of there like a crazy woman!!!!


----------



## divadoll (Jan 6, 2011)

There were no clues in his clothing?  No multiple buckles or zippers or too much leather???  eyeliner? 

What a jerk for assuming many many things about you and your date!


----------



## Darla (Jan 6, 2011)

not exactly the kind of first date anyone would expect i would think


----------



## MissCherie86 (Jan 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!  That is crazy!!!!  I was running out of there like a crazy woman!!!!



Hey i figured id give it atleast a half hour haha!


----------



## MissCherie86 (Jan 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There were no clues in his clothing?  No multiple buckles or zippers or too much leather???  eyeliner?
> 
> What a jerk for assuming many many things about you and your date!


Nope. He had adorable clothing! Nothing that would bring up any red flags~!

Yep he was a jerk... and the search goes on...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe he pulled the same crap on another woman - and it worked!

So he tries it again with you...uuggg.

Good for you to leave - I'd have given it 5 minutes.


----------



## Bexy (Jan 6, 2011)

That is so creepy, I would have freaked out. Did he drive you there? How did you get home?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG, wow. That is a horrible date idea, ESPECIALLY for a first date.

Friends setting you up is a BAD idea... I don't think I have ONE friend that could pick out "my type." Several have tried setting me up with guys they thought would be compatible because on the surface we seem similar, but it just didn't work, lol! I'm sorry for you both.


----------



## MissCherie86 (Jan 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so creepy, I would have freaked out. Did he drive you there? How did you get home?



Yeah he drove us. (always drive ladies) I took the bus home.


----------



## emmy2410 (Jan 9, 2011)

It was good thing you decided to leave and not stay with that moron.


----------



## Aseya (Jan 9, 2011)

what a jerk!

I agree with dragonfly. I think that a lot of women let men get away with things like that, otherwise they wouldn't try it. Good for you for leaving!! My goodness, how insane.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 13, 2011)

The moral of this story is to never let a friend set you up.


----------



## ruuz (Mar 7, 2011)

My god that was quite an experience.

I would have dug a whole in the ground and buried myself right then and there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree it is very awkward situation to be in.


----------



## amandag (Mar 7, 2011)

Omg - what a jerk.  I am assuming he has no respect for others.  That is unbelievable, especially for a first date.

Maybe its better to find out now rather than later - since he seemed to be a sweet caring guy prior to your night.


----------

